# PS Tutorials zu diesem Style gesucht



## LLeerrooyy (30. August 2012)

Hi,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob es für solches Design irgendwo Tutorials gibt.
http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles/73524/projects/637806/ee1d6b01419aaec2a342f2ba47ec61a2.jpg
http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles/73524/projects/3389239/hd_85c9be33eb803a06a98836c7e51f74f8.jpg

Ich habe sowas jetzt schon öfter gesehen. Viele nutzen dabei mehrere Schriftarten und haben diverse Verzierungselemente mit einbezogen.
Gibt es eigentlich einen speziellen Begriff für diesen Style?
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Sneer (1. September 2012)

Unter "Kalligraphie+Dekor+Western Design" könntest Du fündig werden.
Vielleicht findest Du aber eher ein Tutorial, wenn Du nach verwandten Formen suchst, wie z.B. "Floral".


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. September 2012)

Einen feststehenden Begriff für den Stil insbesondere des zweiten Beispielbildes kenne ich nicht. Aber das war ganz grob der Stil, der Mitte bis Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts für Poster und Anzeigen verwendet wurde. Via Google Bildersuche und Stichworte *19th century poster design* oder auch *19. Jahrhundert Werbung* findest du einige entsprechende Sachen zur Inspiration.

Für werbliche Produkte wurde schon recht opulent gestaltet, da sind die schon genannten "Florals" und auch Banner sehr beliebt gewesen. Meistens wurden sie als sogenannte Radierungen ausgeführt. Bei den beliebten Western Style "Wanted" Plakaten wurde eigentlich nie solcher Aufwand betrieben.

Ob man dafür wirklich Tutorials braucht ... ich denke eher nicht. Du musst passende Typo finden, das dürfte wohl die meiste Vorarbeit sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LLeerrooyy (1. September 2012)

Super. Das hilft mir schon sehr viel weiter. Jetzt habe ich den Suchbegriff.
Dankeschön!

Dann werde ich mich mal nach brauchbaren Schriftarten umschauen.
Für die Details, brauche ich dann wohl auch noch diverse Formen für Photoshop.
Geschwungener Rahmen, Finger etc.
Gibts da eine gute Anlaufstelle mit freien Formen, die man dafür verwenden kann?


----------

